# Ever Worn a Costume in the Bedroom?



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

I walked thru a store yesterday and saw some interesting Halloween costumes. The ones that really peeked my interest were the naughty Nurse costumes...one of my biggest fantasies...

Question: Have any of you ladies ever worn a costume for your husband in the bedroom?

I am trying to get up the nerve to go back and buy it.


----------



## Lyris (Mar 29, 2012)

Not really, but I happily would. Lingerie, yes, but not a costume, although we've joked about the naughty nurse ones before when he's been sick.


----------



## heavensangel (Feb 12, 2012)

Not really a costume; however, being a biker, I do have what some would call raunchy biker babe attire, complete with thigh high stilettos..... he loves it!!!! 

Seen the naughty nurse; pretty cute. We liked the pirate's wench. A little more appropriate for us since he works on a boat.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Yeah. Two, in fact. One was a short pleated skirt, white blouse, wig with long braids; the quintessential Catholic girls' school outfit. In fact, hubs bought it at a costume store.

The other he got at a sporting goods store: sleevless tennis blouse, spandex tennis panties, and tennis skirt. He handed me two pom-poms. Cheerleader fantasy.

At the time I was 5'7" and no more than 125 lbs. I also worked out five days a week. Dang, wish I had that hot bod now (although I haven't shrunk, as far as I know...).

Sure, we did the costume thing a couple of times. Hubs went nuts. I didn't mind. 

He even dressed up for me one time as Tarzan. It was so cute, I ended up laughing hysterically; didn't help him getting a woodie, but it was fun. I still have photos of him posing and beating his chest!:rofl:


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Prodigal said:


> Yeah. Two, in fact. One was a short pleated skirt, white blouse, wig with long braids; the quintessential Catholic girls' school outfit. In fact, hubs bought it at a costume store.
> 
> The other he got at a sporting goods store: sleevless tennis blouse, spandex tennis panties, and tennis skirt. He handed me two pom-poms. Cheerleader fantasy.
> 
> ...



I like both of these ideas especially the short skirted Cheerleader one (being a leg man)...brings back some HOT High School memories. I will take my wife shopping and look for something that we can BOTH wear....or I will have her pick out what she wants ME to wear and see where her mind goes. We could have some fun with this idea.

PS: I probably can't pull off the Tarzan one....your husband was very brave with that selection!  Thanks for the ideas!


----------

